# Old but good PSE 1050S precision edge series



## Roadking65 (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven't pulled bow out of closet in years. Discovered cable swedge broken off. Anyone know where to purchase new cable? I bought bow new around '96 I think? Used it 2 seasons never shot at a deer. Do I need to throw it away?


----------



## watermedic (Oct 1, 2013)

There are a few folks that still make the swaged cables.

Someone will chime in.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 1, 2013)

contact PSE.....They will have  parts, even for out of
production bows.......

I sent an 86 model PSE Jet Flight Express in for a cam bearing
issue, and they replaced string and cables for $25.00....


----------



## Roadking65 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh wow ok! do I need to call 1st?


----------



## Bama B (Oct 1, 2013)

Take it to your local bow shop. have it inspected and serviced. That way you don not have to worry about it. Good luck


----------



## watermedic (Oct 1, 2013)

(888) 234-5450


Ask for Tech Support


----------



## Roadking65 (Oct 2, 2013)

To Bama B,
I talked to the bowshop guy at Bass Pro macon, and He told me He cannot get the cable for it already. They are a PSE dealer. Maybe I need another opinion?


----------



## Bama B (Oct 2, 2013)

I have never been impressed with the bow techs at b pro. I would suggest a archery shop. They usually can find anything you need or make it for you. I will probaly get alot of grief for my remark about b pro.


----------



## Roadking65 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey don't worry about bp. Everyone knows they are high on thier prices they are just convenient. At least until we get a cabela's near.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## watermedic (Oct 4, 2013)

watermedic said:


> (888) 234-5450
> 
> 
> Ask for Tech Support






Did you call this number?


----------

